
Data Science Projects with Business Impact: Churn Prediction with R - mendeza
https://www.dataoptimal.com/churn-prediction-with-r/
======
mendeza
I wish there are more articles like this. Seeing how performance
characteristics (specificity/sensitivity) effect business outcomes is really
insightful! It would be cool if you can improve the performance metric of this
model, how much money/impact that would make on a business.

